Ask HN: What are the best motorcycle riding teaching videos on YouTube? - x____x
======
dmfdmf
Chill, Boop, Roll.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnPgmSYlrwU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnPgmSYlrwU)

And search YT for motorcycle crash compilations and study what not to do;

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZZJdr7wiLA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZZJdr7wiLA)

Also search YT for "survival reactions"

